# Need a vasectomized male for our lovely girl Nora!



## Mini Me (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi! 
We have a young female ferret who has just went into season. We would like to loan a vasectomized male to help her get out of it. 
If anyone has one available, please contact us as soon as possible!
Thank you very much. :biggrin:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Mini Me said:


> Hi!
> We have a young female ferret who has just went into season. We would like to loan a vasectomized male to help her get out of it.
> If anyone has one available, please contact us as soon as possible!
> Thank you very much. :biggrin:


why do you need a male? are you planning on breeding her in the future when she is older? if the ansew is no then can I advise that you can get her a hormone injection to bring Nora out of season, what area are you from? then after she comes out of season my advice would be to get her spayed as she will come back into season again and possibly a 3rd time, this would happen year in and year out. If Nora is a pet who you have no intention of ever breeding from then please do the right thing and have her neuterd.


----------



## Mini Me (Feb 23, 2013)

DKDREAM said:


> why do you need a male? are you planning on breeding her in the future when she is older? if the ansew is no then can I advise that you can get her a hormone injection to bring Nora out of season, what area are you from? then after she comes out of season my advice would be to get her spayed as she will come back into season again and possibly a 3rd time, this would happen year in and year out. If Nora is a pet who you have no intention of ever breeding from then please do the right thing and have her neuterd.


We were going to get her a hormone injection but for that, the vet told us, she first needs to get out of season. He told us that in order to do this she needs a vasectomized male - in this way she won't get pregnant but will go out of season. She is still young (this is her first time in season) so we are not planning on breeding her, however may later on, so not going to neuter her yet.
But we'll still like to get her out of season. So if anyone has such male for loan please contact me.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Mini Me said:


> We were going to get her a hormone injection but for that, the vet told us, she first needs to get out of season. He told us that in order to do this she needs a vasectomized male - in this way she won't get pregnant but will go out of season. She is still young (this is her first time in season) so we are not planning on breeding her, however may later on, so not going to neuter her yet.
> But we'll still like to get her out of season. So if anyone has such male for loan please contact me.


i think you need to seek another vet, as the hormone injection is given to jills to bring them out of season, it is quite scary a vet is telling you otherwise really. Jill Jab is (delvosterone) the vet should give her a shot and then she will come out of season. I have a Vasectomised male but that is because I sometimes breed and it is the most natural way of bringing girls out. where do you live?


----------



## Mini Me (Feb 23, 2013)

I might be considering changing my vet, since it does seem strange. He did mention the Jill jab however only said that you can have it done before the female actually goes into season. Do you know if we can get it done *during* the season?

And I live in East London.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Mini Me said:


> I might be considering changing my vet, since it does seem strange.
> 
> And I live in East London.


I can try and look for a vet for you that deals in ferrets or you could contact a ferret rescue in the area sometime they have a list of people with a Vasectomised boy who are willing to stud him, if thats what you want to do.


----------



## Mini Me (Feb 23, 2013)

Ok, thank you. My vet did mention the Jill jab however only said that you can have it done before the female actually goes into season. Do you know if we can get it done during the season?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Mini Me said:


> Ok, thank you. My vet did mention the Jill jab however only said that you can have it done before the female actually goes into season. Do you know if we can get it done during the season?


you get it done when they are in season - ive had this done many times it brings the girls out. I wounder if your vet means the implant? this is a chemical spay that lasts 18-24 months.


----------



## Mini Me (Feb 23, 2013)

Then I'll call my vet first thing in the morning and ask him if we can get the jab done. Thank you for your advice - you've helped me a lot!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

anytime i will help any ferret. Re Vasectomised boy, your better off going on a ferret forum and asking if anyone has a V hob they would let you use near you, you maybe suprised.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Have you conciderd getting Nora a play mate, ferrets love company.


----------



## oscar1658 (Oct 5, 2012)

best thing i did was neutering oscar, smelly and aggressive boy he was and he still stinkbombs now sheeesh!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

How did Nora get on at the vets?


----------

